# She's found more mischief - my plants



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I have two plants (non poisonous but precious to me) that are like trees, over 5 ft high. I cannot just put them on a table. Ming Aralias 

I tried spraying the plastic and ceramic painted pots with a natural stuff called Keep Off made by Four Paws. It had no effect - seems you have to actually lick it and then get a bad taste - by that time, she's eaten the plant leaves.

I'm looking for something to spray on the plant pots that will make them smell bad to her and therefore, keep her away enough not to eat the leaves. I don't care if it's natural - I just want it to work 

Any suggestions?

Thanks again.

Louise


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Bitter Apple works for me. It's suppose to taste bad, but I think it also smells strange to them because Kubrick will sneeze a lot if he even sniffs it, let alone tastes it.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I have heard that in order for the bitter apple and other stuff to work, they have to taste it...I know a man who spayed a tiny bit in his dogs mouth and held his snout shut...the dog HATED it...so after that if he smelled it, he wouldn't go near whatever it was. Before that, he didn't care...
Sounds kind of mean, but if it works it could potentially save them from getting into something they shouldn't or chewing up something they shouldn't...


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I'm not willing to be mean, I did take the stuff and soak the outside of the pots and she seems to be annoyed. That's a good start!

It didn't work on my computer wires but I was able to really soak the plant pots which I couldn't do with computer wires.

Thanks for the suggestion - we'll see.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah, i don't think i could do it either...but it worked for him. lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Bitter apple works for us, Scooter sneezes when he gets near it and hates it. Hope it works.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well......I need to buy something else....Bitter Apple Spray.....I have heard quite often about the Bitter Apple spray. Oh! The fun in preparing for a puppy. 

How is your puppy with commands like "Leave it?" I have plants also and I was wondering what the puppy would do when he arrives. I will be teaching commands quickly and often.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have taught commands and usually Scooter is good with them but all bets are off when he gets a sock or underwear, he loses his mind! Leave it is the hardest one. 

Aren't you excited?!?!?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am beyond excited! I think I am going to crack if next week does not get here fast enough. I am really looking forward to teaching commands and enjoying the fun that little puppies provide.


----------



## dan924 (Jul 27, 2008)

For wires, I mixed cayenne pepper and aloe gel and spread that over the wires. It worked very well... (and on other stuff, too). I also had problems with big plants. I sprinkled cayenne pepper on the dirt and he doesn't like that.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks - I'll get some cayenne in the morning


----------

